

Watch an idea gain traction in 3 minutes - bsmith
http://sivers.org/ff

======
ColinWright
Much discussion from when it was submitted two years ago:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=644796>

Actually this is slightly different, but not that much. You might think
otherwise.

